# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Tomate et Grisette, duo jeunes gerbilles à l'adoption

## seconde vie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Tomate et Grisette
*Type:* Gerbille
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 3 ans 2 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 49 - Maine-et-Loire
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0619984607
*E-mail :* unesecondevie.1449@outlook.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Deux petites puces toute jeunes (novembre 2019 et mars 2020).
Sociables, curieuses, elles feront chavirer votre coeur, même aux débutants ! 
Actuellement dans le 49 mais covoiturage possible.
Photographe : http://jcderand.com/

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

